# The Prepping thread.



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 22, 2022)

So this first post will be dedicated to medical.  Hopefully other's chime in with different topics and questions. Maybe fuel supplies, get home bags, guns. 

In Canada specifically in Ontario we can not in the slightest rely on government health care.  It takes years to be seen. Wife has been waiting for 3 years for a simple gynecologist checkup. I haven't had a family doc in 9 years and can't get one. Now that our emergency departments are moving to a racial equity based system...... I'm fucked lol. 

I am starting to stockpile medicines and material.  Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.  As well as literature on the subject. 

So far I have.

Adult and kids/k9 tourniquets cat/rats
Quick clot etc. A good variety of medicines. A pretty decent blow out kit. 

Need the following and would appreciate some help here.

Antibiotics 
Anti viral 
Pain management medicine 
Topical anesthetic 
Stitch kit
Epi pens
Anti histamine 


What am I missing here?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 22, 2022)

@shackleford ?


----------



## shackleford (Apr 22, 2022)

Gotta run, the wife has summoned me. I'll be back.


----------



## shackleford (Apr 22, 2022)

This is just from my prehospital experience. I bet there are guys here with other experiences and more knowledge than me that can chime in. 

No matter how good a kit you have, when its bad the best you can hope to do is to stabilize until you can get them to more difinitive care.

I would focus most on hemmorage control and ABCs. The immediate life threats 

Bleeding control, occlusive dressings.
Fluids, but they have their own drawbacks and arent a replacement for blood products 
Airways, don't know how invasive you want to get with this. If your patient doesnt have an airway, or cant maintain it on their own, it will need fixed sooner than later.
A way to decompress a tension pneumo. Like a large needle x2.
A bvm to support ventilations.
Blankets, keep them warm.
Oxygen. It is a medication, not always needed though.

Splinting is nice. I might get some hate thrown at me, but i bever viewed splinting as absolutely necessary. I wouldnt delay a critical transport to splint an extremity.
Sometimes splinting/positioning/traction can do more for the pain than meds.
May want to look into full body immobilization. But if they're that bad, you're probably having somebody come to you anyway.

Epipens, dont waste your money on an over priced auto injector. You can get epi in vials and draw it up.

Pain meds. Be careful buying narcs.
Fentanyl IN is quick and easy. I like to give it early.

I have no experience suturing. I think your biggest concern there would be cleanliness and preventing infection.

Most of all, knowledge. Take some classes, get a phtls or itls book, make friends with a doc. Look up ems protocols, theres some interesting stuff out there, especially wilderness medicine.


----------



## shackleford (Apr 22, 2022)

Be aggresive with your immdiate life threats and get them to a hospital. There is only so much you can do.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 22, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> So this first post will be dedicated to medical.  Hopefully other's chime in with different topics and questions. Maybe fuel supplies, get home bags, guns.
> 
> In Canada specifically in Ontario we can not in the slightest rely on government health care.  It takes years to be seen. Wife has been waiting for 3 years for a simple gynecologist checkup. I haven't had a family doc in 9 years and can't get one. Now that our emergency departments are moving to a racial equity based system...... I'm fucked lol.
> 
> ...



Just to mention a couple you’re missing a few major trauma items. If you took a bullet or got stabbed you wouldn’t last long . Those are great long-term items to have.
Multiple tourniquets
Blood clotting Gauze 
Huffing vents Chest  seals or duct tape
Emergency compression bandages
Wraps


----------



## GSgator (Apr 22, 2022)

I have most everything in here for a trauma type situation. I carry this on my rig when I hit the range or if SHTF and I had to do any reconnaissance around the neighborhood. You can purchase IFAK packs or build your own .


----------



## GSgator (Apr 22, 2022)

My wife is a nurse and has everything she needs to set up a IV for fluids. You can also buy the stuff off of Amazon I believe.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 22, 2022)

Also get an oral med kit Nothing can take you out of a fight faster than a tooth that needs  an emergency root canal.  Some cases your face can swell  up so bad you might not even know which tooth you have to pull out if you’re going to go to that extreme.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 22, 2022)

Thanks boys.  I think I have my bleed control materials and knowledge down pretty decent at this point. I do carry 2 types of tourniquet. As well as a blow out kit. Right now I am purchasing for the longer term, if let's say doctor's are no longer seeing anyone.  An infection can be just as deadly as a gunshot wound.  Do I stock up on regular or IV antibiotics?  How much should I have on hand?


----------



## shackleford (Apr 22, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Also get an oral med kit Nothing can take you out of a fight faster than a tooth that needs  an emergency root canal.  Some cases your face can swell  up so bad you might not even know which tooth you have to pull out if you’re going to go to that extreme.


yikes, i couldnt do it. reminds me of tom hanks with the ice skate in cast away.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 22, 2022)

Lots of food water a way  to cook that food boiled that water . Water purifier system most important a way  to protect all your resources guns and ammo.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 22, 2022)

For sure! Diarrhea killed 1.6 million. Worldwide homicide is only about 400k. 


I have a drilled well. Gardens, my own livestock . 

My house was designed to be a fatal funnel.

I have definitely been preparing for years. I even put a seacan on top of my well to be able to keep it locked up and inaccessible.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 22, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Thanks boys.  I think I have my bleed control materials and knowledge down pretty decent at this point. I do carry 2 types of tourniquet. As well as a blow out kit. Right now I am purchasing for the longer term, if let's say doctor's are no longer seeing anyone.  An infection can be just as deadly as a gunshot wound.  Do I stock up on regular or IV antibiotics?  How much should I have on hand?


My wife has 1000ml of saline water. I don’t know in that department.

You’re right on infection something as small as strep throat could progressed into a fever .
We just have oral anabiotic‘s


----------



## shackleford (Apr 22, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Thanks boys.  I think I have my bleed control materials and knowledge down pretty decent at this point. I do carry 2 types of tourniquet. As well as a blow out kit. Right now I am purchasing for the longer term, if let's say doctor's are no longer seeing anyone.  An infection can be just as deadly as a gunshot wound.  Do I stock up on regular or IV antibiotics?  How much should I have on hand?


Sorry, I'm not smart enough to answer that. I was browsing through some wilderness protocols because i got interested, and there were a variety of oral antibiotics with different indications.

PPP is an app. cost me i think 5 dollars several years ago. I can load tons of different agency's protocols into it.

Medscape has medications and protocols.

I used to get my nerd on alot but not so much lately. They're good resources but no substitute for a doctor. I think one of the best things you could do is network, find a local medical professional you trust and can call if you need advice.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 22, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> For sure! Diarrhea killed 1.6 million. Worldwide homicide is only about 400k.
> 
> 
> I have a drilled well. Gardens, my own livestock .
> ...


Well if  shit hits the fan I’m gonna hit you up before the Internet goes down . Maybe we can link up and destroy zombie’s and live prosperous lives in the land of waste lol.

Another good one people don’t think about are  sandbags they offer a lot of different usages.


----------



## shackleford (Apr 22, 2022)

shackleford said:


> I think one of the best things you could do is network, find a local medical professional you trust and can call if you need advice.


I say this because sometimes things arent so obvious or straight forward, especially medical issues. I'm all for learning and being prepared and self sufficient, but cookie cutter protocols and telephone apps arent really a substitute for the knowledge and experience of a practicing professional.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 22, 2022)

I have 2 excavators...... I can buy a seacan of hesco barrier for $200 lol. I am also getting further into HAM radio.  I think I have 6 of em lol. They can operate ham or gmrs. I can listen to local LE FD EMS ect to keep up to date as well as use repeaters to get into contact with anyone I need. 



GSgator said:


> Well if  shit hits the fan I’m gonna hit you up before the Internet goes down . Maybe we can link up and destroy zombie’s and live prosperous lives in the land of waste lol.
> 
> Another good one people don’t think about are  sandbags they offer a lot of different usages.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 22, 2022)

I would love to get some land and have somewhere to bug out that is sustainable.

Honestly we’re I’m at  and how prepared I am. I don’t think I would survive long this would turn into a very bad place fast .


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 22, 2022)

shackleford said:


> I say this because sometimes things arent so obvious or straight forward, especially medical issues. I'm all for learning and being prepared and self sufficient, but cookie cutter protocols and telephone apps arent really a substitute for the knowledge and experience of a practicing professional.



Agreed 100 percent!  I am no doctor. But if I could contact one and had the materials stocked up when they are unavailable,  than I am ahead of the game


----------



## GSgator (Apr 22, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I have 2 excavators...... I can buy a seacan of hesco barrier for $200 lol. I am also getting further into HAM radio.  I think I have 6 of em lol. They can operate ham or gmrs. I can listen to local LE FD EMS ect to keep up to date as well as use repeaters to get into contact with anyone I need.


Nice I’ve got a cheap BAOFENG I only use the GMRS channels for my COMMS with buddies when we train. I wanna get the ham license so I can use it for the long range frequencies. All I can do is listen in on the MURS channels.

IMO  in that scenario life and death information will be broadcasted over radios .


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 22, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Nice I’ve got a cheap BAOFENG I only use the GMRS channels for my COMMS with buddies when we train. I wanna get the ham license so I can use it for the long range frequencies. All I can do is listen in on the MURS channels.



Those baofengs are solid!  Do yours work on Gmrs. I thought that feature was disabled on them now unless you did a factory reset


----------



## GSgator (Apr 22, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Those baofengs are solid!  Do yours work on Gmrs. I thought that feature was disabled on them now unless you did a factory reset


They do I was actually able to hack my Motorola radios and program them.I found the frequencies and codes  on line  so my 1 ham  radio is good for my four Motorola radios.

You can do this with any two-way radio even the cheap Walmart ones. You want to program the frequencies in so you don’t have your radio on constant scanning mode


----------



## TomJ (Apr 22, 2022)

I saw prepping and was expecting a detailed bodybuilding prep discussion thread. 

I've been bamboozled 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator (Apr 22, 2022)

Those are the frequencies on the cheaper two way radios and the codes. Your ham radio should have those frequencies on it.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 22, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Those are the frequencies on the cheaper two way radios and the codes



Yes those are universal.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 22, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Yes those are universal.


The codes are actually built for Motorolas. There’s a few things you need to have in order to communicate with some two-way radios


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 22, 2022)

462.5625 MHz	1	2 W	12.5 kHz	5 W	20 kHz	(1)(4)(5)
462.5875 MHz	2	2 W	12.5 kHz	5 W	20 kHz	(1)(4)(5)
462.6125 MHz	3	2 W	12.5 kHz	5 W	20 kHz	(1)(4)(5)
462.6375 MHz	4	2 W	12.5 kHz	5 W	20 kHz	(1)(4)(5)
462.6625 MHz	5	2 W	12.5 kHz	5 W	20 kHz	(1)(4)(5)
462.6875 MHz	6	2 W	12.5 kHz	5 W	20 kHz	(1)(4)(5)
462.7125 MHz	7	2 W	12.5 kHz	5 W	20 kHz	(1)(4)(5)
467.5625 MHz	8	0.5 W	12.5 kHz	0.5 W	12.5 kHz	(1)(4)(6)
467.5875 MHz	9	0.5 W	12.5 kHz	0.5 W	12.5 kHz	(1)(4)(6)
467.6125 MHz	10	0.5 W	12.5 kHz	0.5 W	12.5 kHz	(1)(4)(6)
467.6375 MHz	11	0.5 W	12.5 kHz	0.5 W	12.5 kHz	(1)(4)(6)
467.6625 MHz	12	0.5 W	12.5 kHz	0.5 W	12.5 kHz	(1)(4)(6)
467.6875 MHz	13	0.5 W	12.5 kHz	0.5 W	12.5 kHz	(1)(4)(6)
467.7125 MHz	14	0.5 W	12.5 kHz	0.5 W	12.5 kHz	(1)(4)(6)
462.5500 MHz	15	2 W	12.5 kHz	50 W	20 kHz	(2)(5)
462.5750 MHz	16	2 W	12.5 kHz	50 W	20 kHz	(2)(5)
462.6000 MHz	17	2 W	12.5 kHz	50 W	20 kHz	(2)(5)
462.6250 MHz	18	2 W	12.5 kHz	50 W	20 kHz	(2)(5)
462.6500 MHz	19	2 W	12.5 kHz	50 W	20 kHz	(2)(5)
462.6750 MHz	20	2 W	12.5 kHz	50 W	20 kHz	(2)(5)(7)
462.7000 MHz	21	2 W	12.5 kHz	50 W	20 kHz	(2)(5)
462.7250 MHz	22	2 W	12.5 kHz	50 W	20


----------



## GSgator (Apr 22, 2022)

Yes but your need CTCSS and DCS codes this is what allows different conversations on the same frequency.

The fucked up part is I’m just scratching the surface with all the shit you could do with these.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 22, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Yes but your need CTCSS and DCS codes this is what allows different conversations on the same frequency.



I see that now. I stand corrected!


----------



## GSgator (Apr 22, 2022)

You get those codes you could communicate with anybody’s radio within means of your frequencies . The problem with scan mode is it just scan frequencies you actually have to punch those codes in. If you have neighbors with two way radios that’s something to look into then you can program their radios into your ham.


----------



## white ape (Apr 25, 2022)

Training - Good training and keep consistent. Can you get CPR/first aid certified in Canada? Its like an 4 hour class here in the US and it teaches you the very basics. I go through it every 2 years for work. Took my wife to a class when we were about to have our first child. 

Any groups in your area that you could train with? I know in the US there are groups where they practice wilderness survival, emergency medicine, foregoing, etc..


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 25, 2022)

white ape said:


> Training - Good training and keep consistent. Can you get CPR/first aid certified in Canada? Its like an 4 hour class here in the US and it teaches you the very basics. I go through it every 2 years for work. Took my wife to a class when we were about to have our first child.
> 
> Any groups in your area that you could train with? I know in the US there are groups where they practice wilderness survival, emergency medicine, foregoing, etc..



We are lucky
If shit goes down, got a bunch of buddies who are Vets, Currently stuff like Paramedics..
But theyre all TCCC qaulified (Canadian Forced combat medix equivalent)


So damn lucky we have the training portion pretty well covered


----------



## white ape (Apr 25, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> We are lucky
> If shit goes down, got a bunch of buddies who are Vets, Currently stuff like Paramedics..
> But theyre all TCCC qaulified (Canadian Forced combat medix equivalent)
> 
> ...


That's great! I need to find some friends here in Georgia.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 25, 2022)

white ape said:


> That's great! I need to find some friends here in Georgia.



Its a good thing to find like minded people in case shit goes down.

Its a very reassuring feeling that i have at least 2 Ex Military snipers watching my back.

Im sure there would be militias in Georgia, maybe find some that arent too crazy lol


----------



## white ape (Apr 25, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Its a good thing to find like minded people in case shit goes down.
> 
> Its a very reassuring feeling that i have at least 2 Ex Military snipers watching my back.
> 
> Im sure there would be militias in Georgia, maybe find some that arent too crazy lol


oh for sure. bunch of ex SOF guys around. Need to go join the VFW or find a local group who does preparedness training.


----------



## shackleford (Apr 25, 2022)

white ape said:


> Training - Good training and keep consistent. Can you get CPR/first aid certified in Canada? Its like an 4 hour class here in the US and it teaches you the very basics. I go through it every 2 years for work. Took my wife to a class when we were about to have our first child.
> 
> Any groups in your area that you could train with? I know in the US there are groups where they practice wilderness survival, emergency medicine, foregoing, etc..


this. early cpr makes a difference. the only times i know of patients who were in cardiac arrest and walked out of the hospital (2 that i know of) are the ones who had bystanders/family start cpr right away. they were also reasonably young, and both in shockable rhythms. Electrocution and drowning. Drowning may have been secondary to a cardiac event, i dont know.

I believe the family made all the difference and saved those persons' lives.


----------



## white ape (Apr 25, 2022)

shackleford said:


> this. early cpr makes a difference. the only times i know of patients who were in cardiac arrest and walked out of the hospital (2 that i know of) are the ones who had bystanders/family start cpr right away. they were also reasonably young, and both in shockable rhythms. Electrocution and drowning. Drowning may have been secondary to a cardiac event, i dont know.
> 
> I believe the family made all the difference and saved those persons' lives.


My friends wife saved her newborn by providing CPR. Luckily she was breastfeeding when the event happened. If he would have been napping it would have been chalked up to SIDS. She saved him a couple times during the 3 months it took to find out that he was have seizures that were stopping his heart. I guess seizures usually don't happen until 2 or after. They were lucky but also trained.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 25, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> We are lucky
> If shit goes down, got a bunch of buddies who are Vets, Currently stuff like Paramedics..
> But theyre all TCCC qaulified (Canadian Forced combat medix equivalent)
> 
> ...




Phil is there right now.......


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 25, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Phil is there right now.......



Lol
Same with Mike
Fucking around


----------



## GSgator (Apr 25, 2022)

Your local FD might host a first aid course. If not look into your local trades CEU classes. Some places it’s mandatory for tradesmen carrying a journeyman license to have a four hour first aid CEU class. I believe anybody can sit in on that you just have to pay the fee


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 25, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Your local FD might host a first aid course. If not look into your local trades CEU classes. Some places it’s mandatory for tradesmen carrying a journeyman license to have a four hour first aid CEU class. I believe anybody can sit in on that you just have to pay the fee



I dont know what you guys learn down there
But Advanced FA is a joke here.
I have to keep it renewed, so bi annual for me.

Teaches you to call an ambulance pretty much


----------



## GSgator (Apr 25, 2022)

We learned Basic first aid , CPR, choking, how do use a defibrillator. You would need to take more advance classes for splints, bleeding control ect  that’s when they say call 911 and KNOW
were the hell you are on the construction site lol.


----------



## Dex (Apr 25, 2022)

Lidocaine and bupivicaine without epi to be safe. Sterile kits. Plenty of sterile gloves. Dermabond if you can't suture. Indwelling urinary caths.


----------



## Btcowboy (Apr 25, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I dont know what you guys learn down there
> But Advanced FA is a joke here.
> I have to keep it renewed, so bi annual for me.
> 
> Teaches you to call an ambulance pretty much


FA is typically just that, and the basics of CPR. With FD we are currently FR trained but a change is coming and probably going up to EMR. Of course for employment FA here it is OFA3. So many different tickets, just depends on what thing you can and cannot do. At least here in BC


----------



## white ape (Apr 25, 2022)

Yes the first aid from the Red Cross isn't the best but its something. Best medical training I had was from a group of hard charging navy corpsmen. They were teaching us tracheotomies and all that. We also did nighttime first aid with blind folds on. That was cool.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 27, 2022)

Any thoughts on pre made bug out bags?








						LifeShield® All-in-One Bug Out Bag + 6 Survival Kits
					

Easy Survival Kit Solution for All Who Want to Be Prepared. Includes 6 Modular Kits in this Bug Out Bag. Premium Quality Survival Gear at an Affordable Price.




					www.survivalfrog.com


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 27, 2022)

Ideally I'd add things like antibiotics a pistol, ammo few other things.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 27, 2022)

There a good start and you can add to them


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 27, 2022)

You have any suggestions. I was googling them last night at work while talking to an ex military guy. That one came up and seemed to have more of everything.

But not sure exactly.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 27, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You have any suggestions. I was googling them last night at work while talking to an ex military guy. That one came up and seemed to have more of everything.
> 
> But not sure exactly



I recommend only keeping what you can comfortably carry in a day…weight adds up fast.  Food can be caught and killed so I would recommend only some protein bars for food..I’d focus on tools needed to survive rather than bring what you need..remember water weighs like 8 pounds per gallon so don’t bring too much make sure to have filtering system with you.

Lots of dry socks and some condoms and rubber bands for your firearm barrels.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 27, 2022)

Robdjents said:


> I recommend only keeping what you can comfortably carry in a day…weight adds up fast.  Food can be caught and killed so I would recommend only some protein bars for food..I’d focus on tools needed to survive rather than bring what you need..remember water weighs like 8 pounds per gallon so don’t bring too much make sure to have filtering system with you.
> 
> Lots of dry socks and some condoms and rubber bands for your firearm barrels.



Yup
Theres a reason some guys weighr close to 400 lbs fully rucked and with a full load of ammo lol


----------



## Yano (Apr 27, 2022)

If shit goes real bad ,, like the movies I figure i'll just move back up into the pines a few hundred meters from the homestead ,, dump the first few looters and see what they got on em and go from there  👍


----------



## Joliver (Apr 27, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> So this first post will be dedicated to medical.  Hopefully other's chime in with different topics and questions. Maybe fuel supplies, get home bags, guns.
> 
> In Canada specifically in Ontario we can not in the slightest rely on government health care.  It takes years to be seen. Wife has been waiting for 3 years for a simple gynecologist checkup. I haven't had a family doc in 9 years and can't get one. Now that our emergency departments are moving to a racial equity based system...... I'm fucked lol.
> 
> ...



I keep an antifungal around as well. Nizoral and diflucan. I didn't see it mentioned anywhere else...if it was, I'm illiterate. 

And this one is up to you, but I live in the middle of no-damn-where, so I keep blood/plasma volume expanders (dextran) around...because you can't put a tourniquet on your trunk.... unfortunately. I mean...you can...but it's called a corset...and that's not heteronormative trauma care.

Take a decent TCCC course, too.  It's worth it.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 27, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I keep an antifungal around as well. Nizoral and diflucan. I didn't see it mentioned anywhere else...if it was, I'm illiterate.
> 
> And this one is up to you, but I live in the middle of no-damn-where, so I keep blood/plasma volume expanders (dextran) around...because you can't put a tourniquet on your trunk.... unfortunately. I mean...you can...but it's called a corset...and that's not heteronormative trauma care.
> 
> Take a decent TCCC course, too.  It's worth it.



Yeah. Definitely live in the middle of nowhere! That and working at home involves farm equipment and guns.....Tccc  side I'm good. Things are going to absolute shit in Canada and I need to be able to go 5 years with no doctor (worst case)


----------



## Joliver (Apr 27, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Yeah. Definitely live in the middle of nowhere! That and working at home involves farm equipment and guns.....Tccc  side I'm good. Things are going to absolute shit in Canada and I need to be able to go 5 years with no doctor (worst case)



I completely understand. Well, a few other things I like to keep if it's going to be for routine things...a stethoscope, and an old fashioned blood pressure cuff. 

Stethoscope is good for a lot of shit. Checking for pulmonary edema, monitoring intestinal function by sound after you dig up a tree on the mini-ex and that last root pops and you've got this massive root ball up in the air that outweighs the machine and it ejects you like a clay pigeon onto the ground at 200mph...etc. 

Plus, you can put on a white coat with it and pick up single moms in the neonatal care isle at Walgreens. All sorts of benefits.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 27, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You have any suggestions. I was googling them last night at work while talking to an ex military guy. That one came up and seemed to have more of everything.
> 
> But not sure exactly.


Are you city living or you out in the woods ?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Apr 27, 2022)

Joliver said:


> monitoring intestinal function by sound after you dig up a tree on the mini-ex and that last root pops and you've got this massive root ball up in the air that outweighs the machine and it ejects you like a clay pigeon onto the ground at 200mph...etc.




How do you know me bro? This had me fucking dying as I have done shit like that more times than my poor brain can remember.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 28, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> How do you know me bro? This had me fucking dying as I have done shit like that more times than my poor brain can remember.



Hahaha We're probably related, man. At the next family reunion I'll tell you the story about me getting tangled up in a guy-wire and breaking the power pole and ripping the weather head off my house. 

I sincerely thought about digging up a "patsy tree" to drop on the live line, hope I wasn't grounded, and pretend it was an act of god after the next storm.  Had I not destroyed everything else in the background...I'd have done it too.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 28, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Are you city living or you out in the woods ?


Vegas


----------



## GSgator (May 1, 2022)

There’s a shit storm coming very soon boys I hope you guys are preparing the writing it literally on the wall .

The administration is eventually gonna drive so many people into extreme radical behaviors which I will redefine as patriotic liberators 😜🇺🇸


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 1, 2022)

GSgator said:


> There’s a shit storm coming very soon boys I hope you guys are preparing the writing it literally on the wall .
> 
> The administration is eventually gonna drive so many people into extreme radical behaviors which I will redefine as patriotic liberators 😜🇺🇸



Look at Ottawa up here this weekend.

You're 100 percent right brother!


----------



## GSgator (May 1, 2022)

Whats going on up there is it getting crazy


----------



## GSgator (May 1, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Look at Ottawa up here this weekend.
> 
> You're 100 percent right brother!


I have a gut feeling  this summer or fall shit is going to go down.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 1, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I have a gut feeling  this summer or fall shit is going to go down.



Same here. Then it will cool off for a bit. Make no mistake,  the real shit is still coming and boy is it gonna get ugly.


----------



## GSgator (May 1, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Same here. Then it will cool off for a bit. Make no mistake,  the real shit is still coming and boy is it gonna get ugly.


They will hit the population very hard all they need is a civil war and let the ppl do there dirty work. Then they will lock down and control the population that’s left.

I don’t think we’re gonna be able to stop this


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 1, 2022)

Even my jams reflect the boogaloo vibes today lol.


----------



## GSgator (May 1, 2022)

I bet the Government finally put restrictions on social media with Twitter being bought by Musk. We’ve watched those fucks go sit in front of the senator committees multiple times nothings ever happened.

The tipping point is so close.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 1, 2022)

In all seriousness. I am stocking up on ammo,  actually out delivering seeds to people who can't get them. So people can grow vegetables that are healthy and not irradiated!! 

Look into that whole thing,  food has no value now


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 1, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I bet the Government finally put restrictions on social media with Twitter being bought by Musk. We’ve watched those fucks go sit in front of the senator committees multiple times nothings ever happened.
> 
> The tipping point is so close.



Up here they are passing bills to be able to censor all media.  Including YouTube and social.


----------



## GSgator (May 1, 2022)

Ammo and water will be your life line during this. We will be fighting each other if you can get a months worth of supplies to bunker the fuck down there’s a chance.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 1, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Ammo and water will be your life line during this.



Lots of water! I drilled 2 wells. That and have a river and back onto 60000 hectares of public land. My electrical is powered by a dam. 

My house is a series of fatal funnels..... I have designed everything in my life for just in case.


----------



## GSgator (May 1, 2022)

I just pray that the common folks have enough sense to realize that their neighbors are not the enemy. If we’re gonna beat this everybody has to unite but we are so divided right now. The Government or shall I saw the globalist have never had it so much easier.


----------



## GSgator (May 1, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Lots of water! I drilled 2 wells. That and have a river and back onto 60000 hectares of public land. My electrical is powered by a dam.
> 
> My house is a series of fatal funnels..... I have designed everything in my life for just in case.


Well shit I can earn my keep I’m in the middle of a city . I have a good kill zone of a 800+ yards and I can guarantee a cold bore hit on a head size target at 300 yards lol.


----------



## GSgator (May 1, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Up here they are passing bills to be able to censor all media.  Including YouTube and social.


Do you think they will go thru?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 1, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Do you think they will go thru?



The two left parties signed a pact to support eachother and can now pass pretty much anything they want.


----------



## GSgator (May 1, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> The two left parties signed a pact to support eachother and can now pass pretty much anything they want.


Oh shit god help you all .


----------



## GSgator (May 1, 2022)

Well once they disarm the majority of the population their in  complete control. I bet that’s there next step.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 1, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Well shit I can earn my keep I’m in the middle of a city . I have a good kill zone of a 800+ yards and I can guarantee a cold bore hit on a head size target at 300 yards lol.



You got a place here lol. I even built on a hill and am 50 ft above that with a min 2000 metres view. With a rest at each corner to be able to lay down accurate.......you know.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 1, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Well once they disarm the majority of the population their in  complete control. I bet that’s there next step.



Talks of a pistol ban in my state if the liberal party wins the election this June


----------



## GSgator (May 1, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> You got a place here lol. I even built on a hill and am 50 ft above that with a min 2000 metres view. With a rest at each corner to be able to lay down accurate.......you know.
> 
> View attachment 21359


----------



## GSgator (May 1, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Talks of a pistol ban in my state if the liberal party wins the election this June


Have they banned AR’s or those types of rifles yet?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 1, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Have they banned AR’s or those types of rifles yet?



Yes they have. But there are still "variants " the whole AR and M14 platform are gone.


----------



## GSgator (May 1, 2022)

Well fuck ban pistols and your stuck with bolt and lever actions rifles . I guess it beats nothing 😩. If they do ban pistols get ready for shit to  really turned for the worse.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 1, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Well fuck ban pistols and your stuck with bolt and lever actions rifles . I guess it beats nothing 😩. If they do ban pistols get ready for shit to  really turned for the worse.



They may have banned it all.....but they have no clue who had what pre ban.  . 

I absolutely still love running bolt guns. I grew up on them and can throw down some serious hate.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 1, 2022)

Not much is faster than a lee enfield.  


Have a little jungle carbine that is super practical for everything.


----------



## GSgator (May 1, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> They may have banned it all.....but they have no clue who had what pre ban.  .
> 
> I absolutely still love running bolt guns. I grew up on them and can throw down some serious hate.


My long range rife is a bolt gun IMO they beat gas guns in that department. Plus a bolt gun is super dependable.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 1, 2022)

BLACKV_713 on TikTok
					

BLACKV_713's short video with ♬ Astronaut In The Ocean




					vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 1, 2022)

Carbon fiber everything!


----------



## GSgator (May 2, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> View attachment 21367
> 
> 
> Carbon fiber everything!


Beautiful rifle man


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 2, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Beautiful rifle man



Thanks. 

All purpose.  Hunting,  farm, defense.  I am gonna try and see how she runs NATO ball out to 8-900 meters next.


----------



## GSgator (May 2, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Thanks.
> 
> All purpose.  Hunting,  farm, defense.  I am gonna try and see how she runs NATO ball out to 8-900 meters next.


308 ?


----------



## GSgator (May 2, 2022)

The Gloves Come Off: A New Strategy for Fighting the Woke | Douglas Murray | POLITICS | Rubin Report
					

Dave Rubin of “The Rubin Report” talks to Douglas Murray, author of “The War on the West” about the war on western civilization, little known details of the Atlantic slave trade, the reality of police




					rumble.com
				




@Human_Backhoe check this video out when you got time this dude has a good perspective of current events


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 7, 2022)

.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 8, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> .



?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 4, 2022)

This is fucking unbelievable.  This guy has spent his entire career killing terrorists....


----------

